# Bend, OR Area Rides?



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I found the Deschuttes County Bicycle map and have been putting together some 80 + or - 10 mile routes from the map using Google and my Topo Software. I was wondering if there was a good route to ride that is primarily east of the Newberry Crater on paved Forest Service Roads. 

I've got quite a few options already mapped out for a group of us that will be riding there this june, but I came up with the following possibility that might work especially if one of our wives SAG's about halfway through.

Is the following route worthwhile for a road ride?

Start near Lost Tracks Golf Club on SE China Hat Rd and continue SSE on China Hat Rd.
Right on Pumice Butte Rd on the south end of the ride.
Right on N. Paulina Lake Rd. According to Google Maps it looks like we should continueof Lave Cast Forrest Rd (SP?) back to the Golf Club.

Any feedback on this route? Is there a better option or better way to do something similar that is 70+ miles?

Thanks


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

*link*

http://www.co.deschutes.or.us/go/objectid/979A926B-BDBD-57C1-9A23DC62B9A79B49#bend





Spinnerman said:


> I found the Deschuttes County Bicycle map and have been putting together some 80 + or - 10 mile routes from the map using Google and my Topo Software. I was wondering if there was a good route to ride that is primarily east of the Newberry Crater on paved Forest Service Roads.
> 
> I've got quite a few options already mapped out for a group of us that will be riding there this june, but I came up with the following possibility that might work especially if one of our wives SAG's about halfway through.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

b987654 said:


> http://www.co.deschutes.or.us/go/objectid/979A926B-BDBD-57C1-9A23DC62B9A79B49#bend


Thanks. I've got the map you posted in the link. Unfortunately, it doesn't cover the route I was referring to, but it was very helpful in giving me ideas to put together about 8 route ideas so far.

RIch


----------

